# Post-Op Voice Loss



## Jvicks (Aug 1, 2013)

I had my TT on Sept. 11. How long does it usually take for vocal range to return? I am not a singer but, would enjoy using my singing voice again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it just depends on a lot of things. I finally ended up going to a speech pathologist to work on my voice.


----------

